# Northeastern Seminary



## lenflack (Aug 7, 2008)

Anyone have any contact/experience/impressions with Northeastern Seminary in Rochester, NY? I know it's not a reformed school, I'm not planning to sign up or anything. 
I do think their cohort/core program for both the MDiv and MA is an interesting approach. Thoughts?


----------



## larryjf (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you find interesting about this Wesleyan school?


----------



## lenflack (Aug 8, 2008)

I think I already stated that: "their cohort/core program for both the MDiv and MA is an interesting approach."


----------



## larryjf (Aug 8, 2008)

I understand that you think those programs are interesting...my question was what about them do you find interesting.


----------



## lenflack (Aug 9, 2008)

Larry, sorry if my response seemed harsh. I didn't intend for that to be the case, but when I looked back at it, I think I acted like a jerk.  Sorry man!

The core part of the program is four nine-credit classes that blend the study of scripture, theology, church history and whatnot into a "holistic" integrated approach to ministerial preparation. It's formally explained here.

I've been chewing on the pros and cons of this approach. In the "pros" category, I think having some direct understanding of how those various disciplines fit together is a good thing; many programs seem disconnected from class to class.

On the "cons" side, I'm not sure that the content of the classes is best taught in the order they do it. Ie: Evangelism, Missions, and Church growth is the focus of the first class because that's what happened in the early church. The second class introduces the concept of the Trinity, because it was a few hundred years later when the creeds were written which address it. (You know, because scripture doesn't use the term, so it didn't exist until later...or something.)

I guess I like some aspects of the program (flexibility in scheduling, possible good ideas in cohort/integrative curriculum) but am very suspicious it as well (minimal language study, iffy-to-bad theological conclusions on some issues).

Hopefully that helps make sense of what I found interesting.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 9, 2008)

No problem.
It's an interesting approach...i'm not too sure if i like it or not...have to chew on that for a while.


----------



## lenflack (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, those are my sentiments exactly. I'd love to hear your thoughts after you've processed a bit, though.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 9, 2008)

It seems to me that the way they have it laid out Systematic Theology can only have a small focus. I am a big advocate of Systematic Theology, so i don't think i like it.


----------

